# Deep-Fried Twinkies



## Filus59602 (Oct 28, 2002)

Deep-Fried Twinkies 
by: unknown 

For Twinkies: 
6 Twinkies 
Popsicle sticks 
4 cups vegetable oil 
Flour for dusting 

For batter: 
1 cup milk 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
1 tablespoon oil 
1 cup flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

Chill or freeze Twinkies for several hours or overnight. 
Heat 4 cups vegetable oil in deep fryer to about 375 degrees. 

To make batter: Mix together milk, vinegar and oil. In another bowl, 
blend flour, baking powder and salt. Whisk wet ingredients into dry 
and continue mixing until smooth. Refrigerate while oil heats. 

Push stick into Twinkie lengthwise, leaving about 2 inches to use as 
a handle, dust with flour and dip into the batter. Rotate Twinkie 
until batter covers entire cake. Place carefully in hot oil. The 
Twinkie will float, so hold it under with a utensil to ensure even 
browning. It should turn golden in 3 to 4 minutes. Depending on the 
size of your deep fryer, you might be able to fry only one at a time, 
two at the most. 

Remove Twinkie to paper towel and let drain. Remove stick and allow 
Twinkie to sit for about 5 minutes before serving. 

Makes 6. 

Variation: 
Slice Twinkie into 4 pieces. Flour and batter each before frying. With 
this treatment, one Twinkie will serve two people if accompanied by a 
sauce.


----------

